# Elric: Michael Moorcock



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

Who's read these books? Classic fantasy, and a long-term staple of heavy metal lyrics!

I'd love to see them made into a film sometime...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I used to want to be an albino after reading Elric.  (I was young, so shoot me.)

I don't know that I'd call it classic fantasy, although I get what you mean, DR. It's just that Elric was so dark, and moody. It was sorta like the feel of maybe 'Dark Chrystal' or somnething, you know? Very different from the Tolkien-type stuff.

But still cool. I loved Elric back in the day. And Arioch, whoa, what a cool... uh, bad guy? Y'know, I haven't read Elric in probably 15 years. I need to re-read it, after The aDark Tower. Good stuff. I've always lovwed anti-heroes. Look at my avatar. The Man In Black, aka Walter o' Dim, aka Randall Flagg. Thanks in large part to Elric.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

Elric is a fantasy classic. An absolutely fantastic series. Hmmm, I also haven't read them in forever... I'll have to do that.

As for a film I would have said impossible before seeing the LotR series, but now I think they could do an awesome job. I think the problem is they'd never fly as they're too dark.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 20, 2006)

Also, as a character, I suspect Elric would be totally uncastable, as I don't think anyone would really nail him properly...

Still...one can hope...


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 24, 2006)

I'e read most of the moorcock's eternal champion stuff stuff - Elric, Corum , Count Brass 

good stuff


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 9, 2014)

Geez, I hope I won't get a ban for this necrobump, might Arioch be by my side.
Totally love Elric, the best anti-hero in fantasy/sci-fi.

For all Elric lovers, Glenàt has a new graphic novel by Julian Blondel, Didier Poli, Robin Recht and Jean Bastide.
I must say that for now it's pretty awesome.
I have only the first volume and WOW!!!


----------



## Explorer (Jun 10, 2014)

Something I have never liked on some of the books and in various illustrations is the concept of Elric as a muscled hero, instead of some skinny geek who could barely lift his sword. I know that sometimes an artist doesn't do anything other than read a synopsis before doing a book cover, but that weakness was central to the character.

In that vein, the huge shoulder plates in the illustration above make me fear the same thing over the course of the work. 

BTW, since this topic reminded me to go look at my "Elric: the Dreaming City" graphic novel from long ago, I ran across a copy of Epic Illustrated #8 with a Howard Chaykin cover, which I believe originally prompted me to research the lute, therbo, cittern, and eventually led me to ERGs.






That was all before the Internet, so I spent a lot of time at the university music library poring through books and specialized magazines, as well as researching old tabulature.

I remembered all my therbo research while looking at a recent "dual scale build" topic, but didn't remember what first set me on this path back in 1981 until this topic....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 10, 2014)

He's not properly a muscled guy in this version.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't find Corum stuff 
I read every Elric book, the Erekose/Eternal Champion ones, the Hawkmoon saga, but can't find Corum in Italian.
It was released like 30 years ago, and it's impossible to find


----------



## lansleepxces (Jun 16, 2014)

I'e read most of the moorcock's eternal champion stuff stuff - Elric, Corum , Count Brass


----------



## twizza (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't forget when he teamed up with Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 17, 2014)

Been planning to get the eight arrows of chaos tattooed on me somewhere for a while... but haven't got around to it.

You know... my avatar. 

<----


----------

